# #6 Paring



## SubVet10 (Jun 3, 2018)

The last time I went to the supply the owner gave my daughter the scale, with the recommendation that the paring knife would go well with it. Well, my little girl is still a little girl so I talked her into letting me take her scales and finish the knife for Mommy.
My wife doesn't like using the big kitchen knives so we never have clean steak knives. Now we do. It turned into a well received Mother's Day present.
It hacked through a half frozen ham steak with no problem so she is a little skiddish of it, but I very pleased with it.

PINS: 3/16 solid brass
SCALES: Polyester Pearl
BLADE: 7.5" cryo treated 440C SS

Used the two sided tape technique and it turned out beautifully balanced with minimal scroll and shaping work.
Wet sanded to 8000 on the scales and 400? on the blade.

Polished the hard to reach areas before gluing.

After shaping & scratch removal.

End result.

Crazy nice pearling.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 3, 2018)

Brandon-No pic on my end-??


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 3, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Brandon-No pic on my end-??


Maybe now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice looking knife! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 3, 2018)

Great looking, even though pink is not my color! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

